# Citizen 3560 module



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

*Citizen 3560 module*


View Advert


Perhaps a long shot, but has anyone got a working citizen 3560 module they would like to pass on/sell?

Found my dad's old citizen watch in a box of junk, the case and bracelet still in good nick but the module is toast thanks to a leaky cell.




*Advertiser*

DJJazzyJeff



*Date*

30/06/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

